# Weed Eater GBI 30V Blower



## smokestack

My son got this blower from a friend because it woudn't start. I check it out and found that the fuel line in the tank had rotted, so we replaced it. It will start only when I pour a little fuel down the throat. We investigate further and found that fuel is not being drawn up to the carb. I pulled the line off the carb and can blow fuel freely through it and it does not lose it prime when connected, so we take apart the carb and check the diaphrams which look okay, the side the fuel goes in through came apart without too much force so we cleaned all the ports and saw very little crystalization, the other side was going to require too much force to remove the diaphram so I left it. While the carb was off I put my finger over the port and pulled the cord and could feel it drawing air down so I figure everything okay there. Anyway put carb back on with same results. Could the diaphrams look okay but be worn out? They had a little sag to them, I don't know what they should look like (should they be tight no sag)?? Could the problem be the side I didn't take apart ? Any diagrams or instruction available?


----------



## 30yearTech

You can find a wealth of information on carburetors for these units at:

www.zamacarb.com if you have a Zama Carburetor or at

www.walbro.com for Walbro carburetors

The diaphragms need to be soft and pliable, if they are stiff they should be replaced.


----------



## smokestack

Thanks 30yr Tech, I took other side apart and cleaned as good as possible and put back together and adjusted. It runs perfect now, starts 1 pull.


----------

